# [Sydney, Australia] Ministry of Game Term 2 - Waitara. New player spots!



## MinistryOfGame (Apr 6, 2013)

Term 2 of Ministry of Game (North) will begin on Tuesday, 30 April, and we have a whole bunch of spots in games, including two very exciting new games!


BattleTech – A time of war (BattleTech/Mechwarrior) 6 players total, 3 free spaces
StarWars – Edge of Empire (StarWars Edge of Empire) 6 players total, 4 free spaces
Coming of Age (4E Dungeons and Dragons) 6 players total, 1 free space
Dragonstar (3rd Ed D&D…in space! Based on a fantasy flight game setting): 7 players total, 2 free spaces


Games are played every Tuesday evening in school term time. The night kicks off at 6.45pm with dinner and socialising ($7), and games proper start at 7.30pm.


For more information, check out our website at www.ministryofgame.org or email dave@ministryofgame.org if you want to join a game!


----------

